# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Constantly Getting Colds-- Its Getting Desperate

## Loaf

I am a hygienic person. I sanitize my hands before I eat (when in public). I used to bite my nails, but now have forced myself to stop. I've started to keep my hands away from my face altogether, unless they have been recently washed. I use tissues if I need to cough or sneeze. I follow all the rules to stay safe in public.
I'm not a total clean freak. I have been exposed to viruses, and I get them every so often like anyone else-- thats not the problem, so don't start telling me its good to get ill. Thats just lazy talk. My immunity is not crap. 
My diet is okay... it could be better. I know I need to eat more of certain things to help my immunity stay strong, and I try to.

Problem is, I am always getting god damn colds. Sore throats are one of the worst things ever...
About every month I'll catch a cold. Last year, I got 3 colds in about two or three months. I also caught the flu last year. 
What is going on? I remain cautious in public when it comes to viruses. I try to avoid people that are unwell. I do every damn thing they say you should to not get sick, yet ironically I find myself getting ill all the time. 
What can I do? I am starting to get really desperate. Its causing huge depression, because I know that after I get better from a terrible cold it'll only be a few weeks or a month before I get another. I think I'm going to go mad.

----------


## Indeed

If you wash * too* much, your immune system gets weaker.
Maybe that's it.

----------


## Loaf

> I have been exposed to viruses, and I get them every so often like anyone else-- thats not the problem, so don't start telling me its good to get ill. Thats just lazy talk. My immunity is not crap.



This

----------


## XeL

It could be a side effect of your magical notebook ;/

On a serious note, I have the same problem.

----------


## Loaf

Haha
Sadly, this has been going on before the notebook  ::lol::

----------


## Zhaylin

Do you have allergies?  That's the #1 cause of most of my ickiness.
I almost always have a very minor sore throat (I've also been having a lot of tonsil stones lately- something I've not had since my teens).  My ears also get gurgly a lot.
Taking generic allergy meds helps.

----------


## Loaf

Maybe I should look into that.
I've been having tonsil stone issues too. Bloody awful.

----------


## hgld1234

I get colds often too.

----------


## ArcanumNoctis

I only caught a mild cold about three times last year, which I rarely get sick. They last maybe three or four days each. So far this year, I've caught zero colds. Though I don't get sick very much, I do sneeze a lot. I'm talking I'll normally sneeze two to three times a day minimum. I didn't really start sneezing so much until about the age of eighteen or nineteen.

----------


## Taurthir

Even if you get immunity your a scapegoat to one of the several million other strains that are around.
anti biotics only kill bacteria so they will improve your chances of getting sick if used against viruses (more environments for other microorganisms), one of the big mistakes doctors make when they cant identify your symptoms
If you need a herb to dull the symptoms though not cure it try cinnamon as it will help until you are better
Now we get to the big part. lets play a game called spot every single health issue in public bathrooms or workplace bathrooms. say you walk in go to the toilet then walk out and decide to wash your hands. so you contaminate everything until your hands are cleaned right? anyway you wash your hands (and soap does really work) then you turn it off and bam! you just got contaminated by the same pathogens you had on before because you turned the tap "on" with contaminated hands. then you decide to go out the bathroom and bam! anybody who didnt wash their hands just contaminated you again. antibacterial soap and spray dont help because they only kill your good and bad bacteria and wont kill a virus. 


Anyway thats all im good for saying right now. Im not sure if it helps but I will say one thing. This is why you find a tissue or paper towel to use and dispose of whenever your going to touch a pathogen zone in public. everywhere is a place for germs to breed or wait. seats, handles, everything!

----------


## hgld1234

Best thing for colds: plenty of tissues  ::D: !

----------


## Loaf

@Taurthir:
Don't use antibiotics. Probably used them once in the last 5 or more years.
When I go to the bathroom, I thoroughly wash my hands (and under fingernails) then turn the tap off with my wrist and open the door with a paper towel. I often sanitize my hands when I leave bathrooms and get back to my workspace anyway, because I don't want to get bacteria on my pens or pencils (as I sometimes chew them). Okay, now I sound a little over-protective.  :tongue2:

----------


## Taurthir

> @Taurthir:
> When I go to the bathroom, I thoroughly wash my hands (and under fingernails) then turn the tap off with my wrist and open the door with a paper towel. I often sanitize my hands when I leave bathrooms and get back to my workspace anyway, because I don't want to get bacteria on my pens or pencils (as I sometimes chew them). Okay, now I sound a little over-protective.



Nonsense. You sound just like me though just remember that not all organisms are pathogens(disease causing for those who dont understand). Have you checked your diet. I came across a very interesting idea regarding blood types and food compatability. For instance type-O people are best suited for eating a hunter gatherer diet and avoiding the grain belt (bread=gluten=bad). Incompatable foods are very bad if you are an extreme to this dietry case...

also a little off topic but I found your magazine to be a fine read though I was unable to use the links since I couldnt download it before and so i had to view it online. Thanks for posting them

----------


## hgld1234

How can blood type affect the preffered diet???

----------


## Loaf

> How can blood type affect the preffered diet???



Other way around, I think.

----------


## Super FZL

I'm no doctor, but I do know that a compromised immune system can make you a lot more vulnerable to colds.  A lot of illnesses can cause immune deficiency, so you really need to see a doctor.

----------


## ArcanumNoctis

> I'm no doctor, but I do know that a compromised immune system can make you a lot more vulnerable to colds.  A lot of illnesses can cause immune deficiency, so you really need to see a doctor.



You mean like AIDS?

j/k j/k  ::lol::

----------


## danielekins

Hello Loaf, I am not a doctor but the case of yours is just same of my. What I suggest you is natural cure instead of any such tablets and such cautions that you take care. I never take care the way you take care right now. I just suggest you to take sun bath on daily basis if you can. This what really make me lot difference and right now I am leaving like normal person without any care.

----------


## Taurthir

> How can blood type affect the preffered diet???



Much as you know that we have a thing called variation in the human condition. How can some people be immune to all forms of viruses. Because their blood has an alteration that affected their receptors so viruses couldn't hijack cells. 

Do your research on blood diets. Our diet and thus health is predetermined by our genetics and blood type. If your ancestors lived on grain then its likely you will have to aswell to "be your best" health wise. People are deluded to think that foods that are portrayed as healthy are good for everyone and that bad foods are bad for everyone. back to the grain statement if i had a weight problem and i ate alot of bread but not that much food overall in a day then guess where my problem is most likely coming from? da grain mon. 

Back on topic Loaf I pity your condition, you will have to do alot to find the problem. check your day to day contact, change routine and see if it changes your condition. Do the same thing with your diet and other possible focal points for this issue. If you find a problem then try to solve it herbally if curable because willow bark as a painkiller was never meant to be made into tablets and concentrated until it poisons your liver.

----------


## Loaf

Yeah, okay.
Now my sister has a cold. So I'm looking forward to another one.  :Sad:

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

You could have a sinus infection and not even know it. This will trap all sorts of grossness and can cause bacteria build up in your throat (tonsils) and such. And every time you get a "cold" it is only adding to the bacteria build up... I reccommend a neti-pot, its a natural way to clear sinuses, also gargle Listerine mouthwash and/or salt water. <-- all good ways to naturally clear out bacteria. Good luck!

----------


## Quiver

Probably not what you want to hear, but I totally think it is an attitude thing.  So much about your original post is about expecting to get sick!  You sound like you take great care of yourself, so there should be no reason not to feel fantastic.

Wake up tomorrow feeling 10 ft tall and bulletproof.
Every time you eat or drink, associate it with a feeling a deep well being.

In my opinion, forget the sanitizer.  From my experience (working in a pharmacy), the people using the sanitizer are the ones getting sick very often.  If you use the sanitizer, do it with the mindset that it is achieving a better state rather than avoiding a bad state.  Never fear getting sick, fear is the path to the dark side.

----------


## Loaf

Well I have been pretty depressive recently. And its in my nature to be pessimistic. Anyway, just got over a cold I caught last week.

----------


## breaded_gecko

I similarly go through a forest of tissues more than your average person. And I'm a total health addict. 

Presenting the qualm with my doctor, she advised that i've got a possible allergy to dustmite and pollen. Also, a nasal infection. She prescribed a nasal steroid spray and advised dusting around my bed. It cleared up for a good while.

Echinacea can be a preventative for colds. Vitamin supplements are great and will only boost your dream life, esp ones with high vitamin Bs. I get both in bulk online with a load of other dream and memory aid supplements. PM me if you want a quality link.

I second what Quiver said. Statisically, optimists get ill less so its worthwhile breaking the depressive cycle.

Keep on blowing!

----------


## Saturos

I eat a lot of vitamin c, in the form of citrus fruits, as well as vitamin tablets, and I have only had about 2-5 colds in the last 2 years.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

I agree with Quiver. 

In this case, it seems that you encourage the condition by being in the thought pattern you are in. You have to understand that your psychological health directly affects your biological health, thus by being happy, your defence against illness will be several times stronger than average. This goes the other way too, if you are depressed or are constantly thinking about illness, you will weaken your immune system and get several times easier sick.

Strangely, I saw a video an hour ago that is just about this. I suggest that you view it, and see how you can change yourself with the information that is provided in the video. Good luck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp9ar00GS5A

----------

